# Future Classic Cars



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Im only 21 but already interested in getting a classic car. Getting old beyond my time!

What current cars do you think will be classics in the future? My bet is the the Honda S2000. I seriously considered one before getting my TT 6months ago but insurance was too much at my age. You can get a great example with 30k miles for around 11k. In a few years time I may get one and keep it for 10-15years as an investment in a future classic car.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree the S2000 will probably be a reasonable bet for a future classic, but as an investment, I'm not so sure. This paragraph from a Motorsport Magazine article sums it up well I think:


> There are in fact many factors that decide whether a car will become a classic. A good brand is seriously useful on the quest for classic status. Beauty is helpful but not essential; raw speed is far less important than many think while any kind of successful competition heritage will massively increase a car's chances of becoming a classic. Being fabulous to drive is a huge asset but even that is not vital as anyone who's seen Citroen DS prices of late will tell you. Perhaps the most powerful determinant is scarcity: no car is going to become an appreciating classic while millions still roam the earth. Above all and for any combination of reasons outlined above, it must be interesting for reasons other than its age.


I think that's a good explanation of why it's so hard to predict classics (not to mention appreciating ones). Being beautiful, or a 'good car' guarantees nothing, and the biggest factor is rarity - which is very hard to foresee with modern construction methods producing cars that no longer turn to dust after 30 years. They'll all get rare eventually, but that could mean a very long wait only to discover no one is interested in the car you've kept pristine and unused in the garage for years.

<edit> Full article here: http://www.motorsportmagazine.com/road-cars/opinions/future-classics-2/


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Why are you thinking of something other than the future classic you've already got?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Mk1 Golf GTi


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty much every hot hatch from the 80's is appreciating, so will make you money. Jeeze, even the last 3 good Mk1 Uno Turbo's I've seen this year sold for 3k apiece, and Uno's are crap! (but I love em  )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My 82 XR3 5 speed, owned from new ,over 31 years.
Click to enlarge to see her in her full glory. 8)  Yes I know, just showing off :wink:










Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too :lol: 

















3rd owner and 10yrs owned.

OP, gotta get yourself a set of 80's wheels!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi t'mill, Wonderful, looking gorgeous. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy. I thought I was doing well finding a 2 owner car, but yours is something else owned from new.

I do have a soft spot for XR/RS Fords! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Personally I reckon any Vauxhall Monaro/R8 is a pretty good bet for a future classic. Not many to start with and generally well regarded cars. Give it 20 years or so and they'll be worth a few bob.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Me too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That brings back memories 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy one's I hope :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Happy one's I hope :lol:


Yes mate bought a D reg series 1 RS turbo way back when it was les than a year old with 6k on the clock but like a fool I chopped it in for a brand new series 2


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

It's not the first time I've heard that. You had an 'elusive' D plater too. Highly prized those.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> It's not the first time I've heard that. You had an 'elusive' D plater too. Highly prized those.


Not any more not from me but it was stolen and written off


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Had an early s2 RS in Rosso Red on a Dplate D919SKA, wish i had kept it  it was written off after i sold it, was in mint condition when i had it too 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Danny Wilde said:


> Personally I reckon any Vauxhall Monaro/R8 is a pretty good bet for a future classic. Not many to start with and generally well regarded cars. Give it 20 years or so and they'll be worth a few bob.


Here's mine, owned from new in 2004:



















Before this I had an Opel Commodore GS/E that I restored in the late '90's. 2.8 injected straight six with a lsd, great car, very rare now. I Sold it in 2003. It came up for sale again a couple of years ago. I contacted the owner with a view to buying it back but it had sold for £7500! Really wish I hadn't sold it and just put it in storage somewhere.










Saw the old GS/E at a show a few years back:










I've no intention of ever selling the Monaro. It's the last of a kind. I wonder how much it will be worth when it's 30 years old?


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

yeah they're great cars. I had a 6l vxr one for a couple of years. Loved it, but as daily driver it was too punishing on the wallet. Sometimes wonder about buying another. Maybe one day.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure the BMW 1M will be deemed a 'classic' in years to come. It sort of is already!

Very limited numbers, 5* reviews all round from the press at launch and still today, rock solid residuals, and still hailed as one of BMW's best ever small M cars.

I miss mine.


----------



## R6MPR (Oct 27, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Me too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This brings back some old memories love series 1 turbos


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Rare enough for the UK dealer network not to know what it is ... "yes sir, you mean an X1, servicing no problem"

Values still benign compared to Mk1 Ford Escorts, early Minis, and bemusingly, E30 BMWs

TJS


----------

